# Seeking advice on Iceland mtb trip



## purtygirl (Apr 1, 2009)

Considering going to Iceland this summer to mountain bike. Would like to do 3-5 day mountain bike trip. Any suggestions on tour companies and "must do" rides?


----------



## Nimblewill (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey I work for a company called BikeToursDirect. We represent local tour companies all over the world. We have some tours in Iceland that you may be interested in.

Fire and Ice
Secrets of Westfjords 

We are currently awaiting 2013 dates from our operators in Iceland for these tours but should have them any day now.

Iceland is a "bucket list" place to ride for me and looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

Or you could avoid the spam above and go direct to the outfitter running the trip

Opus Adventures - Mountain Bike Iceland


----------



## Nimblewill (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry if that came off as Spam. I only intended to offer a suggestion for a tour as purtygirl asked. 

Opus Adventures is a local tour company in Iceland that is represented by BikeToursDirect. However it is good to know that the price of that tour is the same on the BikeToursDirect page as it is on the Opus page. The difference is that you can pay with US$ through BikeToursDirect. We represent and promote local companies all over the world. Regardless of who you book through, I'm sure you will have an amazing trip.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Pinkbike just did an article on a trip to Iceland

Ovegur: A Journey to Iceland - Pinkbike


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

rockyuphill said:


> Pinkbike just did an article on a trip to Iceland
> 
> Ovegur: A Journey to Iceland - Pinkbike


I did this tour with Icebike 2 years ago, and would definitely do again. Magne is a great guy, and we saw stuff I never would have just doing it alone (just know when he says "it's all downhill from here" or "this is the last hike-a-bike" he's full of it; just like most anyone that says those things).

The reason I chose them over Opus was the latter's itineraries seemed to have more non-singletrack riding than I wanted to do. Once you get outside of Reykjavik, most "roads" are something you'd need a mountain bike for anyway, so maybe that's not all bad.

you will be out in the middle of nowhere, and Iceland doesn't seem to have much of a mtb scene, so make sure you bring any spares you think you might need; i.e., don't count on picking up brake pads once there, it won't happen.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Bump. I leave for Iceland in a month. Unfortunately, Icelandic Mountain Guides cancelled my tour due to not enough riders. Icebike hasn't returned an email I sent last week about day trips to the must do's, and Opus doesn't have anything I'm interested in (all mountain) going on while I'll be there (14-27). I've found plenty to keep me busy on Best Mountain biking trails in Iceland : Wikiloc that I can ride by myself but there's some must do's that require local knowledge shuttles, or are vague, like this. I can't find where this trail starts. I plan on hitting up the LBS's but figured I'd try here first. Thanks.

Trails in Iceland | Bláhnjúkur, Landmannalaugar, best freeride in Iceland


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

So how was it!?
Im planning a trip there next year and the guided tours are way out of my budget. Well opus didnt show prices on their site or i couldnt find them but icebikes prices are something i could never afford. Hoping id find some locals who would show me around just for fun like i would if someone would come my ways. I totally respect the biz but i just cant make it..
Thinking of bringing my own bike and hoping to find some real am/enduro/dh type riding. 
Im i dreaming too much?


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

I never, ever, in 1000 years would have found even a small fraction of the trails I rode on the Icebike tour. There isn't a huge mtb scene in Iceland, from what I saw, not much local knowledge to be gained from shops and stuff like in the US. I only saw 1 shop and not a single bike outside our group, no tire tracks on any trails either. 

I'd also take a look at what accommodations, transportation and food are going to cost before deciding you can't afford it (apologies if you already did), most everything there costs a lot more than I was used to seeing, so it didn't seem like I was really paying all that much for a guide.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll be watching this thread as I've got my Iceland trip booked for next summer already... 7/25-8/6. If there's a half-day ride I could do that doesn't cost a fortune, I'd be all over it.

The picture of guys mountain biking in the Landmannalagaur region in Bike magazine a few years ago is what got me originally interested in going to Iceland.


----------



## brassnipples (Feb 26, 2006)

Yet another summer trip planner here, mine nearly overlaps with yours smmokan. I've had really good luck in the past hooking up with group rides when visiting new areas. There must be some sort of forum for the region where local riders connect.


----------



## GSG2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Also heading to Iceland this summer, August 6-12 for me. Just joined this forum as I see some others are heading there as well and are probably doing the same research. 

I have a 2 day trip with guide planned in the Hengill area but was also looking for a half day ride like smmokan has described. Was trying to see if there were any trails that could be easily accessed in the South possibly near Vik. The Landmannalagaur region looks phenomenal.


----------



## Anthonyf (Mar 1, 2011)

What about trails and ride you can do on your own? Without a guide like I do anywhere I visit in the U.S. or Canada? any suggestions? I am going in August and I will have my own bike in Reykjavik with 3 friends with a van. I don't really want to do a tour. I would be happy with a map and a trail.


----------



## PaFray (Jan 23, 2014)

Add me to this list of bikers heading to Iceland this summer, around the solstice. Guided trips aren't usually my thing but I'd be game if I really can't find anything else I'd be willing to go for it (plane ticket already hurt-bring on more pain!). I've got a couple of Icelandic friends based in Rej that I'm pinging for information, but they aren't really bikers. I'll post anything worthwhile I find here.


----------



## Pucker Factor (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm heading there this summer too...hoping to do some singletrack without a guided tour, so will be keeping a close eye on this thread!


----------



## Anthonyf (Mar 1, 2011)

so I found this. It is not too far from Reykjavik. Reykjadalur mountain biking - YouTube. 
Its called Reykjadalur. 
I also found there is some lift access on a ski area called Skalafell. It is only about a 40 minute drive from Reykjavik. 
There is also Öskjuhlíð right in Reykjavik. Shredding Trails In Iceland - YouTube.
I have found a few other rides that look ok. This is what I have found so far and I hope this helps.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

Anthonyf said:


> so I found this. It is not too far from Reykjavik. Reykjadalur mountain biking - YouTube.
> Its called Reykjadalur.
> I also found there is some lift access on a ski area called Skalafell. It is only about a 40 minute drive from Reykjavik.
> There is also Öskjuhlíð right in Reykjavik. Shredding Trails In Iceland - YouTube.
> I have found a few other rides that look ok. This is what I have found so far and I hope this helps.


Thanks a lot! very nice info!


----------



## Pucker Factor (Jan 10, 2004)

Anthonyf said:


> so I found this. It is not too far from Reykjavik. Reykjadalur mountain biking - YouTube.
> Its called Reykjadalur.
> I also found there is some lift access on a ski area called Skalafell. It is only about a 40 minute drive from Reykjavik.
> There is also Öskjuhlíð right in Reykjavik. Shredding Trails In Iceland - YouTube.
> I have found a few other rides that look ok. This is what I have found so far and I hope this helps.


Nice...thanks!


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Anthonyf said:


> so I found this. It is not too far from Reykjavik. Reykjadalur mountain biking - YouTube.
> Its called Reykjadalur.
> I also found there is some lift access on a ski area called Skalafell. It is only about a 40 minute drive from Reykjavik.
> There is also Öskjuhlíð right in Reykjavik. Shredding Trails In Iceland - YouTube.
> I have found a few other rides that look ok. This is what I have found so far and I hope this helps.


Now if we can find a shop that demos decent bikes...


----------



## Pucker Factor (Jan 10, 2004)

Found this web site...looks very promising!

Best Mountain biking trails in Iceland : Wikiloc


----------



## Henson (Apr 5, 2014)

After some research on mtb trips in iceland, This is what Im doing this summer or in 2015, Atleast a helibiking day trip with them. Looks amazing. Anyone joining me? 

New perspectives in Icelandic mountain-biking on Vimeo

mountain bike enduro trips in Iceland - Iceland mountain bike adventures like no other


----------



## Steveonomad (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm pretty much in the same boat.
Iceland Air has a great deal in that you can Layover for free.
So we are taking advantage by tacking on 2 days riding to another trip.
For sure I want to hit the best trails, from all I've read (so far) the best bang for the buck will be to ride with IceBike.
Now, to decide on overnight or 2x day trips ???

All that said- I'd still be interested to hear some specific trail names or feature locations that are not to be missed.
Hvita river trail with Gullfloss waterfall is supposed to be sweet


----------



## work_it (Feb 18, 2007)

Any updates from anyone who's taken a trip to Iceland yet? I've got a little time to ride during an overnight layover this summer and am hoping for recommendations. Anyone have details on the Hvita River Trail? Any recent reports of riding Reykjadalur? Thanks!


----------

